# Aktuelle deutsche Zeit aus dem Inet holen

## duke

Meine Frage: Wie kann ich meinen Rechner stets die aktuelle deutsche Zeit bei bringen? Ich meine nicht die Umstellung Sommer/Winterzeit. Ich habe das Problem das mein Notebook andauern um ein paar Minuten falsch geht.

Den ntp habe ich geemerge, aber aus der Hilfe konnte ich nur lesen wie man einen eigenen Time Server aufbaut der dann seine Zeit verteilt. Das hilft mir nicht sehr viel, da ich erstmal die genaue Zeit brauche.

Ick hoffe mir kann jemand dabei helfen.

----------

## darookee

der ntp holt glaube ich auch zeit... zumindest habe ich die zeit samstag nacht nicht selber umgestellt... und sonst scheint die zeit auch zu stimmen... aber ich fänds auch schick, wenns wirklich nurn client wäre... o_0

----------

## hopfe

Ntp kannst auch so konfigurieren das er die Zeit mit den internet abgeleicht. 

Hier meine Einträge der  /etc/conf.d/ntpd.

```
NTPDATE_WARN="y"

NTPDATE_CMD="ntpdate"

NTPDATE_OPTS="-b swisstime.ethz.ch" 
```

Danach mußt du den ntp-Daemon nur noch mit rc-update add ntpd default beim hochfaren starten.

add: 

ein /etc/init.d/ntpd start sollte reichen um die Zeit im laufenden Betrieb richtigzustellen.  (Rebooten ist ja uncool  :Smile: ).

----------

## darookee

@hopfe: wenn du NTPDATE_WARN="y" auskommentierst kommt keine unschöne gelbe meldung beim starten ;)

----------

## hopfe

Bei mir kommt keine Meldung.  Vielleicht hast du dein Setup aber nicht korrekt ausgeführt?

```
# Comment this out if you dont want the init script to warn

# about not having ntpdate setup

NTPDATE_WARN="y"
```

----------

## wudmx

es gibt auch einen anderen weg.. les dir auf gentoo.org einfach mal den gentoo weekly newsletter vom 1.4.03 durch (tips&tricks)

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Ich benutze rdate um das Datum zu setzen :

rdate -s ntp0.fau.de

Klappt ganz toll  :Wink: 

----------

## Pietschy

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> Hi !
> 
> rdate -s ntp0.fau.de
> 
> 

 

Dankeschön, habs eben zu einem cron-job gemacht   :Smile: 

Ronny

----------

## Attila

Wobei ntp natürlich einen kleinen Vorteil bietet:

Er passt die Uhrzeit sozusagen dynamisch an, d.h. er berechnet wie gross die Abweichung des lokalen Zeitgebers von einem ntp-Server (der ja die richtige Zeit hat) abweicht (nennt man glaube ich "drift") - mit dieser "drift" lässt er dann die Uhr "langsamer"  bzw. "schneller" laufen. d.h. läuft auf einem Rechner ntp, dann ist regelmässiges *synchronisieren* der Uhrzeit nicht mehr nötig, es wird lediglich regelmässig diese "drift" kontrolliert (max. alle ~36 Stunden).

Nutzt man rdate, dann geht die Uhr also genauso "falsch" wie bisher auch, d.h. nach x Stunden/Tagen y Sekunden - je nach Board und Hersteller ist die CMOS Uhr mal gut und oft auch grotten schlecht !

Für Workstations ist rdate o.k., für Server imho nicht akzeptabel ! Da ntp überhaupt kein Probleme macht und auch keine resourcen frisst sehe ich aber kein grund in einem Netzwerk wo es einen Server gibt (router, fileserver, o.ä.) ntp zu benutzen. Wenn man nur einen PC hat der sich diskret ins Inet einwählt bringt ntp imho nix !

  Atti

----------

## Pietschy

>> Wenn man nur einen PC hat der sich diskret ins Inet einwählt bringt ntp imho nix ! 

Mein ich auch, warum ntp (2 MB) ... wenn rdate (3 kB) den job doch schon zufriedenstellend erledigt.

Ronny

----------

## sven

Also ich habe bisher ntpdate für diesen Zweck benutzt. In /etc/cron.daily liegt ein Skript namens date mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
#!/bin/sh

/usr/bin/ntpdate -s time2.rrz.uni-koeln.de

```

Im letzten GWN habe ich erst gelesen, dass rdate dafür ja eine viel schlankere Methode ist. Oder gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Vorteile ntpdate gegenüber rdate?

----------

## Attila

Hiho,

Wenn man nur ntpdate benutzt, kann man besser rdate benutzen ! - Aber der Zeitgeber geht nach wie vor nicht "richtiger" - wenn man eine "richtig" gehende Uhr haben will (auf dauer), ist ntp die richtige Wahl !

  Atti

----------

